# Denver 5?



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

Are the analog Denver 5 going away in Jan 2005? (on AMC7) I listen to one of the subcarriers on transponder 5 7.5 audio and it would suck if it went away in a few weeks.

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com - the chat room is open


----------

